#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Alleenstaande jonge moeder

## Zustter777

............

----------


## AbdelKarimm

Salaam,

Stoort dat jou dat ik naar verschillende zussters heb getuurd? Jij hebt zelf ook contact met verschillende mannen, of ga jij de heilige zuster spelen en zeggen neen is ni waar..Wie zegt dat het iets word tussen ons, vrij jaloerse meisje ben jij.. succes beslama

----------


## meloenke

Haha... ze heeft mannen voor het uit kiezen.. succes meid

----------


## Soussi25

Hey, stuur me een priv bericht..

----------


## Zustter777

Jou berichten zijn allemaal het zelfde naar zusters toe! En niet 1 of 2 niet eens op 2 handen te tellen. En je hebt het toevallig wel allemaal verwijderd. Ik heb gewoon liever geen contact met jou soort.

----------


## Soussi25

> Jou berichten zijn allemaal het zelfde naar zusters toe! En niet 1 of 2 niet eens op 2 handen te tellen. En je hebt het toevallig wel allemaal verwijderd. Ik heb gewoon liever geen contact met jou soort.



Haha vreemd hoor, account heb ik net dus vanwaar op 2 handen te tellen? 
Niet onzin uitkramen als je niks waar kunt maken, kinderachtige moeder ben je zo te zien! Medelijden met je kinderen..

----------


## GescheidenMan29

> Haha vreemd hoor, account heb ik net dus vanwaar op 2 handen te tellen? 
> Niet onzin uitkramen als je niks waar kunt maken, kinderachtige moeder ben je zo te zien! Medelijden met je kinderen..


Wow wow wow... wat hebben de kids je aangedaan a bnadem! 
Als zij niet wilt dan zeg je gewoon oke dan niet.
En als je niet wilt opvallen met je contact gedrag, kon je je beter die meiden gewoon zelf een prive bericht sturen in plaats van zo elke topic met je email updaten...

----------


## Soussi25

> Wow wow wow... wat hebben de kids je aangedaan a bnadem! 
> Als zij niet wilt dan zeg je gewoon oke dan niet.
> En als je niet wilt opvallen met je contact gedrag, kon je je beter die meiden gewoon zelf een prive bericht sturen in plaats van zo elke topic met je email updaten...


Lik der billen joh

----------


## GescheidenMan29

> Lik der billen joh


aawwhhh.... wat doet dat [pijn zeg.. afgelikte boterham.
Yallah ga wat nuttigs doen gozertje. :zwaai:

----------


## bondoa

Ben je nog op zoek

----------


## Kadlou

Salaam zijn er hier serieuse vrouwen die een vaste relatie zoeken met uiteindelijk trouwen aub alleen volwassene vrouwen met echte intentie

----------


## Choba

Salam
Alikom
Zuster777

----------


## Azizi 1970

Salaam oualkom, zusre ik ben Azizi ik ben 3 jaar gelijden geschiede en ik heb twee kinderen met mijn xe. en nu ben ik weer opzoek naar lief vrouw met we ik geleukkeg woord inchaalah. ?

----------

